
Show HN: Rebate Bus, find utility incentives for upgrading to LED - joepater
http://www.rebatebus.com
======
joepater
Rebate Bus is a web and iOS app which allows you to run a lighting audit in
your business and ties in the local utility rebate program so you can take
advantage of incentives to upgrade to LED.

The software also develops an energy savings proposal for you and calculates
how much cash you will save if you do the upgrade.

You can sign up for a free account at www.rebatebus.com - we also have a iOS
app that we are looking to test.

Still very much a work in progress but we do have 190 utility programs in the
system so it is available in all major markets.

Looking for any insight you might have on the concept, the UI, the "Create a
Proposal" experience and your opinions on how we should approach the
sustainability angle in our marketing.

We want to really compel people to look at LED and we know the green angle is
worn out.

Key users: business owners, commercial property managers, distributors,
lighting salespeople, e-commerce vendors selling LED lighting

